# "Potty Training???"



## MommaF8 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello everyone. The kids & I are having a BLAST having the mini girls up here with us in Alaska FINALLY!

My question is this...is there any way to train a mini who goes to the bathroom INSIDE the stall to do it outside?

My 19 yo mare does her business INSIDE & since we were told that if the horses damage the stall floor under the rubber mats (the floors are wood, of all things!) that we'd have to replace it!

While I know there's been full sized horses in the stall before us, I'd still like to "potty" train her if at all possible.

((My 6 yo was trained from birth by my older paint mare to go in the farthest corner of the paddock, & she still does so to this day.))

Sincerely,

Kim aka MommaF8

P.S. The 19 yo is the chestnut (Cherry) & the 6 yo is the bay (Ruffian)


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 14, 2009)

You must be thrilled to have your little ones with you finally









As far as training them to go out side...well most of mine go where ever I put the fresh shavings, the cleanest stall or where ever I just racked the paddock...they have trained me to come along and clean up after them. My horses are very smart that way. LOL

Are you horses locked in their stalls at night. Do they always have access to their pasture. I couldnt imagine a horse having to "hold it" until he is let out of his stall. There are probablly some horses trained to do just what you want...wish I had one of those horses. Anxious to hear others replys

Heidi


----------



## MommaF8 (Sep 14, 2009)

They are not locked in at night. There is no door to do so...I wish there were. There are bear & wolves in the area, & though we were told none bother the horses, I'm kinda worried that should they WANT to come harrass them, MINE are bite size!  I think we'll be installing a half door, at least!

BTW...my Paint mare would also wait til I had mucked the paddock & THEN go in the cleaned spot as well!

What we do for our horsey friends, eh?


----------



## minimom1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi

Im happy for you that you finally got your girls, I would be very worried about the

bears etc up there. I know here in Alberta last month a mini donkey breeder lost

2 donkies right out of their paddocks to black bears. It is not an every day occurence

but it does happen. I would hate to have you go through anything like that. I would put a full door on personally but I hope your right and they will leave your babies alone.

As for the potty training, I wish I could help you but I have the exact same problem

with my big and little horses. Even though my big horses have open shelters they

still walk all the way back to the shelter to relieve them selves and it drives me nuts.


----------



## Katiean (Sep 14, 2009)

I wish I could teach them to go outside. All of mine go into the stall to potty. Ya can't have the world watching you know. It really gets me because I wouldn't have to clean stalls at all if they would just go out side like, you know,a horse :arg! . LOL. Also I clean it, they are in as quick as they can to make more. What brats. LOL


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 14, 2009)

honestly, at her age, I do not think so and, unfortunately, I also think that if they are stalled together the one who is potty trained will most probably untrain the other one!

You can try putting some dirty shavings (if you use shavings) outside in the yard with some clean right next door for their "convenience" if it is dirty with someone else's pee and poo all the better, as a horse's instinct is to make the area smell of itself.

I think you will have to settle for teaching her to go in one place inside, and maybe then installing rubber matting under this place to protect the floor.

Try not to keep the place too clean...sounds odd, but if you can just keep the top bit clean and nice, and settle for some soiled stuff underneath, the horses will be happier.

The more you clean the more they dump...it is their instinct and they will not be happy til the place smells of them.

If all else fails put mats down all over the stall.

The problem with mats on top of wood is you will really need to lift them at least once a month to allow the floor to air (at which time you can spread that stall deodoriser stuff under the) as wood needs to breathe.

The good thing about wood (and dirt) is that you do not need to use really heavy duty mats, as there is a not the wear and tear on the underside that there is with concrete, so they are easier to lift.

For example the mats I use in Rabbits stall (earth floor) are left over, fairly thin, mats from the trailer floor.


----------



## MommaF8 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you SO much for all of those who took the time to reply. I truly appreciate it.

I will keep you posted as to their progress.

And while it wasn't a bear...(thank goodness!) Yesterday on the way to feed the girls in the evening, we saw 3 moose not but 3/4 of a mile from the stables.

A young male, older female, & younger female! It's only the 2nd time I've seen them on base. They are HUGE!

Take care y'all, & know I'll be back with TONS more questions!


----------

